# MTH DCS Commander and Lionel switches



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello everyone!

This may be old stuff to some but I recently aquired the MTH DCS Commander system for my new MTH PS-2 engines running on old Lionel 
tubular track with traditional switches. The system is great but my switches do not operate correctly. The lights light up and part of the switch activates but not bot sides? I must be missing something. I know AC and DC differences and such but I could use a solution as I have too much invested in the tubular track to go back! Do I need the AIU and TIU setup? Thanks
Brian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What switches 1122 or o22? The 022 you can power separately the 1122 will have to be disconnected from the track. That is the first thing I would try. Can you tell us what the MTH power/current is on the track? I know zip about MTH.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2010)

These are the current production AC switches 12080 and 12081 042 turn outs (some are K-line). Half of the switch works quck and easy but there seems to be stray voltage on the other side (other insulated rail) used for preventing derailments. 

Thanks
Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh....and the MTH DCS Commander outputs 18VDC constrant across the layout. The MTH PS-2 work great. 

Brian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Isolate the switch machines from the track. It depends on how much electronics you have in those switches. Do you have a manual for them?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the manual but as with Lionel they are very basic descriptons of the device. I must need to rectify the current so that it flows in only one direction for each insulated rail section on the switch. I was thinking someone must have done something to get this most common switch machine to work on DC. I'll have to open one up an see how to proceed.

Brian


----------

